# Looking to adopt male rat.



## LuvliMsMoncrief (Aug 20, 2011)

Needs to be okay around others rats. I have a fairly young hairless male. I have no color/marking preference. I am located in the far mid east part of ohio(pa wv and ohio meet).


----------



## spydrmnky (Aug 30, 2011)

where abouts in ohio are you living? one of my females might be having a litter soon


----------

